# Alloy Wheel Repair Help...



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

As you may of seen from a previous post, I have had a go at repairing my alloy wheel that I scuffed. With the advice from Hoggy I used wet and dry and finished it off with Autosol.
As you can see not a to bad attempt :? , but still have a line which I feel is possibly the lacquer, looking for some advice to make it look better. Have been considering trying some kind of thinners to blend it in and then maybe spray some lacquer to maybe dull the repair and blend it in.

I appreciate the other post is running, but thought I would start another one to see if I could get any further advice...

Mods... if you want to close the other post that is fine.. :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1079457

*Before*



*After*



Thanks in advance for any advice.. :wink:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Can't actually help... Sorry! ... But credit to you for attempting and the repair. That looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Mr R said:


> Can't actually help... Sorry! ... But credit to you for attempting and the repair. That looks pretty good to me!


Much appreciated.. Mr R :wink:


----------



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice Job! I think it looks great as is.

If you really want to go at it more you could try a Dremel as they have a variety of tips. Just start fine and go slow. You should practice on some scrap first until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks much better, but If you wish to try & improve it, stick with fine grades wetNdry & plenty of soapy water, much more controllable.
Hoggy.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

mplgaus said:


> Nice Job! I think it looks great as is.
> 
> If you really want to go at it more you could try a Dremel as they have a variety of tips. Just start fine and go slow. You should practice on some scrap first until you get the hang of it.


Thanks, will have a look into that .. :wink:



Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looks much better, but If you wish to try & improve it, stick with fine grades wetNdry & plenty of soapy water, much more controllable.Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy, any idea how to make it not so chrome looking at the part I have repaired, so it blends in better with the rest of the alloy. I know you mentioned to me that possibly lacquering it could turn it yellow, but was wondering whether it would dull it down :?

When I look at it in the flesh I am rally quite happy with the effort, but still not to the point where I am really pleased, if say it had been done professionally. I appreciate that to get it to that standard then I need to get it done by the pros, but still wish to keep on trying as it gives you a good feeling of trying to have ago myself.. 

All your help has bee much appreciated.. :wink:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Beware the winter salt. Without a lacquer topcoat, once the salt gets under the existing lacquer, it'll sulphate and ruin the wheel. I'd personally bite the bullet and get it professionally repaired.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

SpudZ said:


> Beware the winter salt. Without a lacquer topcoat, once the salt gets under the existing lacquer, it'll sulphate and ruin the wheel. I'd personally bite the bullet and get it professionally repaired.


Cheers SpudZ for your advice...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matthaus, Any diamond cut Alloys I've used wetNdry on have stayed alloy finish & not chrome looking.
I'd mask it & try to even it out over a slightly bigger area & then spray clear lacquer just that area. Some lacquer don't yellow.
Hoggy.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Unfortunately you may find that practice makes perfect....if you get my drift.
I have attempted it on my mk2, wasn't happy with the result and got all four wheels done professionally for £150. Just got to stay away from high cambered kerbs. 
The new wheels for the mk 3 look a lot more challenging


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Matthaus, Any diamond cut Alloys I've used wetNdry on have stayed alloy finish & not chrome looking.
> I'd mask it & try to even it out over a slightly bigger area & then spray clear lacquer just that area. Some lacquer don't yellow.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy, I think that will be my next step, I may have used the wrong word to describe it as chrome looking.. :?



deeve said:


> Unfortunately you may find that practice makes perfect....if you get my drift.I have attempted it on my mk2, wasn't happy with the result and got all four wheels done professionally for £150. Just got to stay away from high cambered kerbs. The new wheels for the mk 3 look a lot more challenging


Yeah, I am still willing to have ago, not got anything to loose.. If I am not happy with it, a trip to the professionals. I did it going on the Eurotunnel, had been so careful as said the Mk3 alloys are that little bit more challenging.. :?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Take a pic of it from the distance most people would see it when walking past... and post on here. I'm guessing it would be difficult to spot!?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Mr R said:


> Take a pic of it from the distance most people would see it when walking past... and post on here. I'm guessing it would be difficult to spot!?


Will do Mr R, I haven't taken a photo at a distance as yet, but will do. I have looked at it at different distances, angles, I think people that have caught me doing it probably thought I had lost the plot, or some money.....


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I also have some damage on my alloys, how much should I be paying to repair a scuffed alloy and will I get the same good job at most professional places? You can also get mobile alloy repair services, anyone have experience of these??


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

ademanuele said:


> I also have some damage on my alloys, how much should I be paying to repair a scuffed alloy and will I get the same good job at most professional places? You can also get mobile alloy repair services, anyone have experience of these??


The main problem, as far as I know, with the latest TTS alloys is that they are diamond cut - assuming yours are the standard ones? As I found out when the wife's GTi alloys needed refurbing, there are very few places that can restore diamond cut alloys. We live in Somerset and she had to drive to London to get them sorted. Despite only one wheel needing repair, they swapped all four for refurbed wheels - apparently they like to deal in sets of four to make sure they all look the same. The cost was around £90 a wheel refurbed, so not too expensive.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

It's the lacquer that's missing,

feather the step between lacquer and metal as best you can ie: so you cant feel it with fingertips.

Mask up your wheel and reapply with some canned stuff.

It's never going to look as good as a two pack finish but will reduce the shiny look.

Remember to degrease and key the surface slightly before lacquering.

The frequency of my kerbing, I just gave up


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

placeborick said:


> It's the lacquer that's missing,
> 
> feather the step between lacquer and metal as best you can ie: so you cant feel it with fingertips.
> 
> ...


Thanks placeborick, I think that is exactly what I am going to do, I am hoping the lacquer will help with the finished look.

Much appreciated.. :wink:


----------



## Robert2000 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, tanks for the posting. I've just nicked my alloy :-( Noooooo

Can you tell me what you used to repair e.g. sandpaper type, colour of paint, lacquer etc

Thanks for any advice

Paul


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Robert2000 said:


> Hi, tanks for the posting. I've just nicked my alloy :-( Noooooo
> 
> Can you tell me what you used to repair e.g. sandpaper type, colour of paint, lacquer etc
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, I started off with 200 grit then with 400 and finished it off 600 and then metal polish.
Didn't use any paint or lacquer... and this was all then protected by an alloy wheel wax I had..
Just take you time..
This was all recommended by Hoggy... 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Matthaus said:


> Robert2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, tanks for the posting. I've just nicked my alloy :-( Noooooo
> ...


Hi, And use plenty of soapy water with the wetNdry. A good wheel wax or even in the winter a thin smear of clear silicone grease on diamond cut alloys. 
Hoggy.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I did get my alloys repaired but suspect it is a waste of time. No matter how careful you are I have come to the conclusion that you can not avoid nicks with low profile tyres, too many potholes in our roads...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I sent a wheel off to a place in oxford who did a "german style" refurb where they only refurb the front and apply new laquer.

Alas it seems they not only damaged the centre hub on the balancing machine, they also applied laquer to ALL the front of the wheel and it started to peel badly within a WEEK of putting the wheel back on the car.

Complete shambles...£120 to sent and get the wheel repaired and back. And it was in worse nick when I got it back than when I sent it.

Best bet is be careful. For the record the wheel wasn't even on my car when it was damaged! Dont ask


----------



## nickyr (Mar 9, 2016)

After badly curbing one of my wheels I went to a company called The Wheel Specialist who re-cut the whole face of the wheel for £96. Looks like a brand new wheel.

I used the branch in Swansea but I think they are dotted around the country.

Anyway, top notch job.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

ademanuele said:


> I did get my alloys repaired but suspect it is a waste of time. No matter how careful you are I have come to the conclusion that you can not avoid nicks with low profile tyres, too many potholes in our roads...


Speak for yourself there  some of us haven't ever kerbed a wheel


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> ademanuele said:
> 
> 
> > I did get my alloys repaired but suspect it is a waste of time. No matter how careful you are I have come to the conclusion that you can not avoid nicks with low profile tyres, too many potholes in our roads...
> ...


Famous last words [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

